# Bypass Stock Amplifier in 97 Altima



## hotjazztrumpet (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I'm installing a new HU and speakers in my 97 Altima that has the stock Active Speaker system. Has anyone done this before, or knows the color coding from the wiring on the wires going to the amp.

My plan is to remove the amps, and rewire the harnesses from the amps so that the speaker wires are connected correctly. The front amp currently doesn't work, and I don't want to run new speaker wires through the doors and the entire car.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## heelfan92 (Sep 16, 2007)

Best I could tell ya is find an online shop manual and follow the diagram.


----------

